# May 14th, 2004



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Went out of the range and went south from 3:00 till about 7:30. White Bass action is hot! When fishing for them we fished chutes with little to no current, 7-10 feet. But im guessing you could catch them about anywhere the way they are biting. You might even get a bonus walleye in there too. We picked one up that was about 20 inches. After we got sick of the bass we tried to get into some eyes. Pulled cranks up current in 8-10 feet of water and picked quite a few up. Still not what it was last year but it still could get there.


----------

